# Cut Out Too Much In Hood



## HFGGHG (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi,
Any of you tank builders/fix it people have suggestions on how to patch
up the back of a tank hood ? I cut out too much plastic for the heater/filter and now have alot of open space. I have a piece of cardboard
currently covering the open space but it is far from secure. I've seen one of my cats sitting on top of the hood and knocking the cardboard to the floor !
Thanks !!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

For mine,I use craft canvas and tape.You can cut it easily,its nice and cheap and looks nice.I think you may can find it in black too.I have some green but cannot remember what other colors were there.

It can be found at craft stores,like Hobby Lobby if you have one.


----------



## HFGGHG (Aug 28, 2011)

Thank you for the suggestion, I'm relieved that there is something out there ! I'm not exactly sure what craft canvas is. Is it what you'd paint
on like an artists canvas ?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The white thing in the background is craft canvas.People use them to do larger needlepoint with yarn instead of thread.


----------



## HFGGHG (Aug 28, 2011)

Ahhh, I see ! Thanks again soooo much, especially for the picture !


----------



## Bee (Oct 7, 2011)

There is always silicon! That has become my new best friend


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Walmart craft dept sometimes has that, if not...
EverythingPlasticCanvas.com: Plastic Canvas
But as usual there are shipping cost.

I think Walmart has it in 1/8th inch mesh/I think that photo is of 1/4 mesh.


----------

